# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Un Premio Nobel del Agua acredita la viabilidad del trasvase del Ebro

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia de larazón.es
http://www.larazon.es/noticia/2932-u...svase-del-ebro

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*Un Premio Nobel del Agua acredita la viabilidad del trasvase del Ebro*

19 Mayo 10 - S. P
El catedrático en Hidrología sostiene que el trasvase es la única vía para que Murcia sea «una zona de desarrollo sustentable».

MURCIA- El catedrático en Hidrología y profesor de la Universidad de Princeton (Estados Unidos), Ignacio Rodríguez-Iturbe, señaló ayer que el informe Berkeley, elaborado por un grupo de expertos de las universidades de Berkeley y Princeton sobre el Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN), acredita la «viabilidad técnica, económica y medioambiental de esta infraestructura» dirigida a la Región de Murcia, Comunitat Valenciana y la provincia de Almería.

El también premio Estocolmo del Agua 2002 -equivalente al Nobel, subrayó que el trasvase del Ebro podría llevarse a cabo «incluso en la peor de las sequías», ya que «esta transferencia es perfectamente viable, tanto desde el punto de vista económico, como medioambiental o hidrológico, tal y como queda demostrado en el Informe Berkeley».

El doctor Rodríguez-Iturbe, especializado en hidrología superficial y ecohidrología, indicó que el trasvase del Ebro es «una herramienta fundamental para el desarrollo sostenible» de la Comunidad Valenciana y Murcia, por lo que, a su juicio, esta conducción es la «única alternativa» para hacer de dichas regiones «una zona de desarrollo sustentable».

Iturbe realizó estas declaraciones en el transcurso de la II Jornada titulada «Visiones del Agua», celebrada en el marco de la Cátedra Fundación Agua y Progreso-Universidad Politécnica de Valencia (UPV), y en la que analizó el «Informe Berkeley sobre el PHN y el Trasvase del Ebro», junto al director general del Agua, José María Benlliure, y el director general de la Fundación Agua y Progreso, José Alberto Comos.

Para el catedrático, el trasvase del Ebro es «viable» hidrológicamente, por cuanto «se demostró que se podía hacer en los niveles hídricos considerados». Asimismo, a nivel ecológico, considera que «la toma de la conducción está situada muy próxima a la desembocadura del río y, además, permitiría recuperar una zona ecológicamente muy degradada».

En términos económicos, el acueducto del Ebro «estaba bien sustentado», mientras que la desalación, que se ha planteado como alternativa, es «muchísimo más cara»,  además de «no ser viable a gran escala». Por todo ello, Rodríguez-Iturbe consideró que la derogación de esta conducción fue «un error» porque «impedirá el normal desarrollo de las regiones afectadas».


Retomar los trasvases
El experto subrayó que puesto que «el cambio climático no va a hacer más que agravar esta situación, es absolutamente necesario retomar los trasvases como solución a los problemas hídricos de las zonas más necesitadas».

Asimismo, aprovechó su intervención para reclamar también la defensa del Tajo-Segura, del que ha destacado que, «gracias a la transferencia hídrica de una cuenca excedentaria a otra deficitaria, se logra la supervivencia de una región de gran riqueza económica». «Todo un ejemplo de hidrosolidaridad», apostilló. Rodríguez-Iturbe recordó que el informe aconseja impulsar el PHN para tener una solución completamente sostenible a las necesidades ecológicas.


*El trasvase desde el Tajo medio*
La Consejería de Fomento del Gobierno de Extremadura ha adjudicado el servicio de consultoría y asistencia técnica para el estudio que permita ver si es factible un hipotético trasvase desde el pantano de Valdecañas al Levante español. El estudio no sólo se ocupará del posible trasvase desde Valdecañas al área mediterránea, sino también de las alternativas prioritarias de un trasvase interno Tajo-Guadiana dentro de la región extremeña. La adjudicación, publicada ayer por el Diario Oficial de Extremadura (DOE), ha correspondido a la Unión Temporal de Empresas (UTE) integrada por Ingeniería Civil Internacional S.A e Inyges Consultores S.L por un montante económico de 271.150 euros. El presupuesto base de licitación se había establecido en 425.000 euros, IVA incluido, por lo que la oferta ganadora rebaja sensiblemente ese presupuesto inicial para el presupuesto.

----------


## Salut

Vayaaa!!!!!

Vuelve a aflorar el famoso _Informe Berkeley_, dirigido nada más y nada menos que desde la Universidad de Cartagena!!

Pongamos algunas cosas en su sitio:



> En la redacción del apartado sobre hidrología y en el anexo correspondiente del Informe *no aparece ninguna referencia directa ni indirecta a los diversos trabajos publicados que expresan dudas razonadas sobre la adecuación del estudio hidrológico* del PHN, en contradicción con lo indicado en la introducción del Informe que asegura haberlo basado “en la revisión de la documentación disponible de fuentes en pro y en contra”.





> el Informe acepta la hipótesis propuesta en el PHN de que la serie de los aportes del río Ebro no tiene ninguna tendencia natural, de modo que la evidente tendencia decreciente de los aportes medidos en Tortosa se debe exclusivamente al aumento de los usos consuntivos de agua en la cuenca. Esta hipótesis ha sido puesta en duda en diversos trabajos publicados o en curso de publicación





> cabe resaltar que los retornos de los regadíos de la cuenca del Ebro son muy importantes desde el punto de vista de la calidad del agua, ya que suelen estar fuertemente cargados de sulfatos, lo que amenaza seriamente la calidad del agua del Ebro en su curso bajo. Este aspecto, de la mayor importancia por ser un limitante de los usos del agua transvasada, ha sido totalmente obviado en el Informe


http://www.fnca.eu/fnca/docu/docu9.doc



PD: Y eso sin entrar en que, obviamente, no es lo mismo revisar un estudio ya hecho que plantear uno propio desde cero. Normalmente, al revisar el estudio, se suelen aceptar a pies juntillas muchas hipótesis de partida.


EDIT: Para quien quiera leerlo de primera mano, aquí está. Sólo 65 páginas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Salut

Resumen de las conclusiones de la Comisión Europea al respecto del Trasvase del Ebro, que sintetiza la postura de las dos partes (en castellano):

http://ec.europa.eu/environment/wate..._report_es.pdf 


Las presentaciones completas de las partes (en castellano e inglés):

http://ec.europa.eu/environment/wate...sentations.pdf


EDIT: Y uno de los documentos que considero más importantes, sobre los estudios de viabilidad económica que había aportado el Gobierno.
http://www.dteconz.unizar.es/DT2004-04.pdf

^^ Es sencillamente demoledor, porque pone al descubierto todas las irregularidades cometidas con tal de hacer ver como "rentable" esta obra:



> El resultado de corregir estos errores nos lleva a costes medios de 0,73 €/m3, muy superiores a los 0,31 €/m3 previstos por el Gobierno. Nótese que, recientemente, el Banco Europeo de Inversiones (BEI) estimaba los costes unitarios del Trasvase Júcar-Vinalopó (de unos 80 km de longitud, es decir diez veces menor que los trasvases del Ebro ) en 0,46 €/m3. En este caso, los cálculos del BEI doblaron lo presupuestado por el anterior Gobierno en el Júcar-Vinalopó.

----------


## jasg555

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Aquí os dejo noticia de larazón.es
> http://www.larazon.es/noticia/2932-u...svase-del-ebro
> 
> Un saludo a todos 
> 
> *Un Premio Nobel del Agua acredita la viabilidad del trasvase del Ebro*
> 
> ...


 Ya está contestado. El venezolano seguno segro que dice*:"dame pan y llámame tonto"*

----------


## Salut

> Al venezolano, no le ha enseñado la foto del Delta del Ebro, sería en el momento en el que le estaban dando el presunto cheque.


Tampoco no hagamos demasiada demagogia. En el estudio que hicieron se apreció el estado de degradación del Delta, pero se dijo que ya estaba tan degradado -por causa de Mequinenza y Riba-Roja- que el impacto de derivar más agua no sería significativo...

...es más, al evaluar el plan de recuperación del Delta dentro de la obra del trasvase (cosa que no se hizo, por ejemplo, en el estudio económico-financiero), se consideró que el impacto sería positivo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jasg555

> Tampoco no hagamos demasiada demagogia. En el estudio que hicieron se apreció el estado de degradación del Delta, pero se dijo que ya estaba tan degradado -por causa de Mequinenza y Riba-Roja- que el impacto de derivar más agua no sería significativo...
> 
> ...es más, al evaluar el plan de recuperación del Delta dentro de la obra del trasvase (cosa que no se hizo, por ejemplo, en el estudio económico-financiero), se consideró que el impacto sería positivo


 Sí, era una demagogia para no reirme directamente :Smile: 

Pero es que recuperar el Delta, áltamente dañado por los embalses actuales y casarlo con un trasvase de 1000 Hm3, es que es de risa. No sé como hacen las cuentas, pero no salen por ningún sitio.

----------


## sergi1907

Por lo que se oye por la zona del Delta, se da por seguro que en las próximas elecciones habrá cambio de gobierno y se hará el famoso trasvase.

----------


## jasg555

> Por lo que se oye por la zona del Delta, se da por seguro que en las próximas elecciones habrá cambio de gobierno y se hará el famoso trasvase.


 La construcción del trasvase no va a depender del gobierno de turno, sino de las movilizaciones de la poblacion.

 Hoy en día las movilizaciones populares son una herramienta muy poderosa.

----------


## ben-amar

> La construcción del trasvase no va a depender del gobierno de turno, sino de las movilizaciones de la poblacion.
> 
> *Hoy en día las movilizaciones populares son una herramienta muy poderosa.*




Pues habrá que tenerla bien engrasada la maquinaria, hará falta si se quiere evitar.

----------


## cantarin

> Por lo que se oye por la zona del Delta, se da por seguro que en las próximas elecciones habrá cambio de gobierno y se hará el famoso trasvase.


Hola compañeros

Vamos no solo en la zona del delta sergi, sino en muchos sitios tenemos claro que al cambio de gobierno irá de vuelta el proyecto del trasvase del ebro, aunque seamos realistas, no se podrá hacer por lo menos en un luxtro, mas que nada porque no hay dinero, pero de cara a la galeria, igual que el ZP se trajo las tropas y salio el mismo dia, no me sorprendería que Rajoy saliera al poco tiempo para reponer en su puesto la derogacion del trasvase del ebro.

YA da igual si es viable o no, si respeta el medio ambiente o no, si se solucionan problemas o se crean otros... Y puede que a guadalalara le aliviarian la carga que lleva del trasvase tajo-segura, pero creo que no es la solucion, ¡no se puede cargar la responsabilidad a una sola cuenca!

Es dificil buscar soluciones al problema hidrico de España, pero creo que primero debemos empezar por ajustar lo mas que podamos las necesidades a lo que tenemos, reduzcamos nuestro propio déficit hidrico, si aun así no se llega tendremos que ir a medidas extraordinarias como son los trasvases, y una vez entrado en esa medida extaordinaria, basarnos en la experiencia de que hipotecar a "un solo" rio ha demostrado que no es la solucion, que no se puede hacer asi, habrá que buscar otras soluciones.

----------


## jasg555

> Hola compañeros
> 
> Vamos no solo en la zona del delta sergi, sino en muchos sitios tenemos claro que al cambio de gobierno irá de vuelta el proyecto del trasvase del ebro, aunque seamos realistas, no se podrá hacer por lo menos en un luxtro, mas que nada porque no hay dinero, pero de cara a la galeria, igual que el ZP se trajo las tropas y salio el mismo dia, no me sorprendería que Rajoy saliera al poco tiempo para reponer en su puesto la derogacion del trasvase del ebro.
> 
> YA da igual si es viable o no, si respeta el medio ambiente o no, si se solucionan problemas o se crean otros... *Y puede que a guadalalara le aliviarian la carga que lleva del trasvase tajo-segura*, pero creo que no es la solucion, ¡no se puede cargar la responsabilidad a una sola cuenca!
> 
> *Es dificil buscar soluciones al problema hidrico de España, pero creo que primero devemos empezar por ajustar lo mas que podamos las necesidades a lo que tenemos, reduzcamos nuestro propio déficit hidrico*, si aun así no se llega tendremos que ir a *medidas extraordinarias como son los trasvases*, y una vez entrado en esa medida extaordinaria, basarnos en la experiencia de que hipotecar a "un solo" rio ha demostrado que no es la solucion, que no se puede hacer asi, habrá que buscar otras soluciones.


 Cantarín, el trasvase Tajo-segura, no se va a aliviar si se hace el del Ebro, ni si se hicieran 100 trasvases. Para el trasvase del Ebro ya estaban previstas cantidades enormes de roturaciones de terreno y macroproyectos urbanísticos.
El ATS iba aseguir estando igual que ahora, bien por Murcia, o bien por el Alto Guadiana.

La solución es olvidarse del déficit hídrico. El supuesto DI es una pamema, algo artificial creado para que nos parezca que es un "pecado original", una "tara de nacimiento", y no es nada de eso- Es una fórmula utilizada búrdamente para crear los nefastos trasvases.
y la gente se lo cree y no deja de nombrar el DI, ni siquiera entre los contrarios al trasvase. 

 Un trasvase no es una medida extraordinaria, no se va a utilizar sólo para casos de emergencia. Se va a utilizar hasta el máximo que sea capaz de dar.

Macho, que lo tenemos ahora a la vista con los Hm3 que se están sacando de EyB. No hay sentido común cuando se habla de trasvases.

 Espero, de todo corazón, que las ansias trasvasadoras sean paradas a tiempo. Si no, después del Ebro vendrá otro, y el Plan Hidrológico Murciano que puse, será casi realidad.

----------


## gomar

> [/B]
> 
> Pues habrá que tenerla bien engrasada la maquinaria, hará falta si se quiere evitar.


Ya estamos, si se quiere evitar o si se quiere acometer, como quiero yo por ejemplo, o la mayoria de los votos del post sobre encuesta del TES

----------


## jasg555

> Ya estamos, si se quiere evitar o si se quiere acometer, como quiero yo por ejemplo, o la mayoria de los votos del post sobre encuesta del TES


 Es que esa encuesta aquí precisamente tiene la misma credibilidad que si entre los socios del Madrid o del Barça preguntas quien es el mejor equipo.

 Con eso no se está jugando con algo sin importancia, sino con lña vida de un río, además de manera irreversible.

 Así que harán falta movilizaciones y la concienciación de la mayor parte de la población. Y eso creo que existe ya, independientemente de quien gobierne ahora o en un futuro.

----------


## ben-amar

> Ya estamos, si se quiere evitar o si se quiere acometer, como quiero yo por ejemplo, o la mayoria de los votos del post sobre encuesta del TES


Es que desgraciadamente es así, los trasvases se hacen(o no) en funcion de la movilidad  y los votos que acarrea y no de las supuestas necesidades que justifiquen esos trasvases.

Lo que ocurre es que hay leer el post en el conjunto completo del tema y no sacado aparte para defenderlo o rebatirlo. Creo que comprenderas entonces lo que he querido decir.
Un saludo.
Y conste que sí, soy contrario a los trasvases tal y como se hacen hoy día y porqué se hacen
Un saludo

----------


## cantarin

> Cantarín, el trasvase Tajo-segura, no se va a aliviar si se hace el del Ebro, ni si se hicieran 100 trasvases. Para el trasvase del Ebro ya estaban previstas cantidades enormes de roturaciones de terreno y macroproyectos urbanísticos.
> El ATS iba aseguir estando igual que ahora, bien por Murcia, o bien por el Alto Guadiana.
> 
> La solución es olvidarse del déficit hídrico. El supuesto DI es una pamema, algo artificial creado para que nos parezca que es un "pecado original", una "tara de nacimiento", y no es nada de eso- Es una fórmula utilizada búrdamente para crear los nefastos trasvases.
> y la gente se lo cree y no deja de nombrar el DI, ni siquiera entre los contrarios al trasvase. 
> 
> Macho, que lo tenemos ahora a la vista con los Hm3 que se están sacando de EyB. No hay sentido común cuando se habla de trasvases.
> 
>  Espero, de todo corazón, que las ansias trasvasadoras sean paradas a tiempo. Si no, después del Ebro vendrá otro, y el Plan Hidrológico Murciano que puse, será casi realidad.


Hola compañero

Es que ese es el problema que ha tenido el levante toda la santa vida, y el que diga lo contrario miente: Se han puesto en funcionamiento bastantes medidas para corregir ese deficit y una tras otra, el mismo vuelve a crecer ¿Porque? ¡porque se ponen mas y mas hectáreas a regadios!... ¿Con que cuajo moral se puede pedir solidaridad a los demás, si cuando te la dan tu la usas para enriquecerte y aumentar tus necesidades?... Si se hicieran bien las cosas esto no pasaría, no habría deficit hace ya dos decadas, pero... han ido a su bola y han aumentado las necesidades sin tener posibilidad de cubrirlas hipotecando a los vecinos, y luego los malos son los vecinos porque no envian todo el agua que queremos.

Si se hiciera un trasvase del ebro sería para mantener lo que hay, no para aumentar, asi lo que dices tu, ni 100 trasvases apagarian esa sed. Que murcia es una tierra arida, que no hay agua para convertirla en un vergel. Desarrollo sostenible y un uso racional!!!!

Si no es así, lamentablemente tu plan hidrográfico de murcia sería insuficiente, porque no tendrían nunca suficiente agua. 

Lo de E+B no tiene mucho sentido la verdad, gastar el agua del vecino y ahorrar la nuestra, porque desde el 22 de marzo que comenzó el trasvase la cuenca del Segura no ha hecho sino crecer y crecer. El sentido comun esta perdido desde hace tiempo.

Un saludo

----------


## jasg555

> Hola compañero
> 
> Es que ese es el problema que ha tenido el levante toda la santa vida, y el que diga lo contrario miente: Se han puesto en funcionamiento bastantes medidas para corregir ese deficit y una tras otra, el mismo vuelve a crecer ¿Porque? ¡porque se ponen mas y mas hectáreas a regadios!... ¿Con que cuajo moral se puede pedir solidaridad a los demás, si cuando te la dan tu la usas para enriquecerte y aumentar tus necesidades?... Si se hicieran bien las cosas esto no pasaría, no habría deficit hace ya dos decadas, pero... han ido a su bola y han aumentado las necesidades sin tener posibilidad de cubrirlas hipotecando a los vecinos, y luego los malos son los vecinos porque no envian todo el agua que queremos.
> 
> Si se hiciera un trasvase del ebro sería para mantener lo que hay, no para aumentar, asi lo que dices tu, ni 100 trasvases apagarian esa sed. Que murcia es una tierra arida, que no hay agua para convertirla en un vergel. Desarrollo sostenible y un uso racional!!!!
> 
> Si no es así, lamentablemente tu plan hidrográfico de murcia sería insuficiente, porque no tendrían nunca suficiente agua. 
> 
> Lo de E+B no tiene mucho sentido la verdad, gastar el agua del vecino y ahorrar la nuestra, porque desde el 22 de marzo que comenzó el trasvase la cuenca del Segura no ha hecho sino crecer y crecer. El sentido comun esta perdido desde hace tiempo.
> ...


Querido Cantarín.

¿Lo ves como pedir que un trasvase sea racional es una tremenda utopía?

¿Ves como la única forma de recuperar la zona y el Tajo medio es la derogación del trasvase?

¿Me entiendes ahora cuando yo, y muchas más personas nos oponemos frontalmente a cualquier tipo de interconexión de cuencas?

No hay otro camino.

Es que te veo dolido y desilusionado. Pero te acostumbrarás, harás callo y verás que ante ciertas posturas de abuso hay que ser fuerte y luchar sin ceder un sólo punto.

Lo demás es perder.

----------


## labanda

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, si algo nos enseña la historia es que hay gente a la que no puedes cederle ni un centimetro de terreno,

llevamos decadas mandando agua desde "la mancha humeda" y cada vez quieren mas, el colmo de la desverguenza lo podemos ver este año, con la de lluvias que ha habido y que podrian haber llenado sus balsas, pero no, es mejor malgastar y pedir, pedir, pedir hasta que nos lo den.

PD desde abril el canal baja con un rio de agua para levante, habria sido mucho esperar que este año se conformaran, pero su argumento es que si perdonan un año se tome como debilidad.

NI UN TRASVASE MAS, NI UNA GOTA, BASTA YA DE HACER EL G*****LLAS.

Cuando aprendamos a ser sensatos y gestionar bien nuestros propios recursos entonces reclamaremos solidaridad, 

Otra cosa ellos piden agua, nosotros pediremos tener mar, puestos a pedir imposibles.

----------


## cantarin

> Querido Cantarín.
> 
> ¿Lo ves como pedir que un trasvase sea racional es una tremenda utopía?
> 
> ¿Ves como la única forma de recuperar la zona y el Tajo medio es la derogación del trasvase?
> 
> ¿Me entiendes ahora cuando yo, y muchas más personas nos oponemos frontalmente a cualquier tipo de interconexión de cuencas?
> 
> No hay otro camino.
> ...


Hola jagss

Dolido y desilusionado un poco, la verdad, pero no solo por el hecho de la situacion de este año. Sino por ver que esto no tiene solucion y parece que nos lleva a una guerra y enfrentamiento por no buscar la verdad del problema.

Ciertamente parece que no se puede ceder ni un centimetro en las posiciones porque luego no hay quien lo recupere, esto parece una guerra de desgaste, una guerra de tirar cada uno a su propio lado sin pensar en el otro, sin ver que cosas malas tiene cada uno y que cosas hay que mejorar. Las posturas estan vamos a sacar todo lo que pueda de mis vecinos pero yo no me apreto el cinturon ni reduzco nada, los otros protegerme contra el expolio que durante años me han sometido y que me hacen pasar necesidad en epocas de sequía. Y los del Ebro: Antes de que me pase lo que el tajo, me opongo frontalmente y no cedo ni una gota, aun, que sepa que agua me puede sobrar, pero antes de ver como me ponen en peligro mi propia vida prefiero no ceder antes de hacerlo.

Cuando yo hablaba de la interconexion, basandome en el agua que en años como este se tiene que soltar por margenes de seguridad para evitar avenidas se pudiera aprovechar en el levante, ahora bien todo eso partia de una "congelacion" como mínimo de las hectareas en regadio, si no es más con la reduccion de la triplicacion de hectareas de regadios que había antes cuando no tienen ni agua para beber. ¡Es vivir por encima de las posibilidades!!! Eso que les ha pasado a muchos españoles, a los murcianos les ha pasado y mas, porque ellos mismos han creado el problema, el estado en durante 3 décadas a ido poniendo soluciones a una demanda de agua, pero ¡siempre crecia!! y mas!!!!, y mas!!! ¿Oiga y no tendra usted la culpa de que crezca? ¿Es que tiene la cara tan dura de decir que la culpa la tienen los otros por no darte agua y ser insolidarios?... Mira primero la pedazo de viga que te has creado tu en tu propia casa y a lo mejor comprendes porque la gente se cierra en banda a dar mas agua.

Una vez solucionado tus problemas, tus abusos, tu vivir por encima de las posiblidades reales, si las medidas puestas en marcha son insuficientes y te hayas aplicado el cuento, hablamos si quieres de nuevas medidas. ¿Es que no ha hecho lo mismo Europa con Grecia?... ¿No le ha pedido reducir su deficit y apretarse el cinturon para ayudarla? ¿No ha tenido que recular y reducir gastos? ... entonces con el levante que pasa ¿Son mejores que nadie y esto no va con ellos?... Una gestion nefasta es lo que se ha hecho en aquella zona, por parte del Gobierno Regional y la CHSegura, durante bastantes años de signo político distinto, pero igual en la desfachatez de dar carta blanca a una triplicacion de las hectareas de regadios cuando no hay ni agua que beber. ¡Un poco mas de sentido común no iria mal!

Cuando las cosas sean racionales, cuando cada cuenca se ajuste a la realidad, cuando las necesidades de las cuencas cedentes sean atendidas, entonces y solo entonces, hablemos de soluciones extras para el problema de la sed del levante, Cuando el Tajo y el Ebro esten aseguradas sus necesidades, cuando el levante haya ajustado sus necesidades a la realidad, cuando el Tajo-Segura se base en necesidades "reales" no "especulativas o de tabla", quizás entonces sea verdad que el levante necesita solidaridad. 

Puedo ser joven, puedo tener poca experiencia, puedo ser utopico en planteamientos, pero mas sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo, y este año ha sido muy clarificador gracias al levante que me ha demostrado que no se basa en la realidad de sus necesidades sino en las tablas que le dan agua, no realidades. Sino que alguien explique porque teniendo la cuenca al 67% hay que pedir 48 hm3 de agua para beber si tienen agua de sobra para beber, y pedir 83 hm3 de agua para regadio cuando otros años se han apañado con 40 hm3 y aquí nadie se ha muerto de sed ni de hambre, y la economia no se ha resentido... ¡mas realidad y menos especulacion! Entonces con la verdad por delante, las utopias pueden dejar de serlo, mientras tanto ¡Defensa de agua para todos, pero no solo para el levante!

----------


## jasg555

Bienvenido a la realidad Cantarín.

Desde el más profundo respeto y cariño te lo digo, como bien sabes.

 Luego hablarán con desprecio de los grupos defensores de la naturaleza. Si no fuera por esos "locos ecologetas" como les llaman con desprecio, España hoy estaría bastante peor de lo que está, y los ríos ni te cuento.

----------


## ben-amar

> Bienvenido a la realidad Cantarín.
> 
> Desde el más profundo respeto y cariño te lo digo, como bien sabes.
> 
>  Luego hablarán con desprecio de los grupos defensores de la naturaleza. *Si no fuera por esos "locos ecologetas" como les llaman con desprecio, España hoy estaría bastante peor de lo que está, y los ríos ni te cuento*.


Es cierto que a veces nos pueden parecer molestos y contrarios a todos los intereses de la sociedad pero, como bien dices, si no fuese por ellos hace tiempo que nos hubiesemos cargado el planeta.

----------


## Pantancaro

Si el Ebro es intocable...¿por qué el Tajo sí? ¿hay ríos de "primera" y de "segunda"? ¿el impacto ecológico no es el mismo si es en la desembocadura o es en el tramo medio y alto?...

Si no hay mas narices que bajar agua a Levante, hasta que no se inventen las desaladoras baratas y ecologicas ¿por que no se comparte la "carga" entre varias cuencas?

----------


## jasg555

> Si el Ebro es intocable...¿por qué el Tajo sí? ¿hay ríos de "primera" y de "segunda"? ¿el impacto ecológico no es el mismo si es en la desembocadura o es en el tramo medio y alto?...
> 
> Si no hay mas narices que bajar agua a Levante, hasta que no se inventen las desaladoras baratas y ecologicas ¿por que no se comparte la "carga" entre varias cuencas?


Lo que propones es un error como una catedral.
Es muy sencillo:
Si se permite el trasvase del Ebro, no es para compartir y descargar al Tajo, sino para explotarlo hasta la hez como se ha hecho con el ATS.

Por eso no hay que permitir ese trasvase, y luchar por recuperar el del Tajo.

Los trasvases nunca han solucionado nada porque a su amparo se ha aumentado la demanda. En el caso de tajo ha sido escandaloso.

----------


## cantarin

> Si el Ebro es intocable...¿por qué el Tajo sí? ¿hay ríos de "primera" y de "segunda"? ¿el impacto ecológico no es el mismo si es en la desembocadura o es en el tramo medio y alto?...
> 
> Si no hay mas narices que bajar agua a Levante, hasta que no se inventen las desaladoras baratas y ecologicas ¿por que no se comparte la "carga" entre varias cuencas?


Hola  compañero

Vamos a ir por partes, lo primero no se pueden mezclar las churras con las merinas, y me explico. Cuando se planteó el trasvase tajo segura, en España habia que decir, si o si al gobierno de turno, no hay opinión posible, se dice y se hace. En el caso del Ebro, la cosa cambia y mucho.

1º.- La barbaridad propuesta de 1000 hm3 anuales donde no se contempla la salud del delta del ebro. Sin informes negativos como habia, no metidos a proposito para aprobar el PHN, mas que nada por es un negocio eso del agua.

2º.- La experiencia del Tajo-Segura, todos los españoles han visto o han oido hablar de la guerra del agua, de como dejan los embalses de cabecera, de los problemas que han existido en este sentido. Antes de que me expolien a mi también me cierro en banda, no sale ni una gota, si no cedo nada no tengo problema. No porque digan que no sobra ni una gota, sino porque han visto de que son capaces de hacer un trasvase. 

3º.- La Gestión del tema de trasvases es un descalabro monumental, los planes de cuenca no hablan de cauces ecologicos, no habran de cuidar los rios y permitirles una vida digna, noooooooooooooooooo, primero el negocio!!!! despues si sobra los rios. Por negocio son las necesidades agricolas, industriales, y de consumo humano, después el rio. Además por este orden de prioridades. Asi nos va.

Lo que propones tiene sentido de compartir las cargas, claro que tiene sentido, ahora bien, cuando se arreglen las cosas primero. ¿Como es posible que desde 1970  se hayan puesto remedios al deficit hidrico que padece murcia: Trasvases Tajo-Segura, más embalses en la cuenca, riego por goteo, agua de desaladora... y no se haya solucionado el problema?... ¿Como no se ha reducido el deficit...?

Es muy sencillo, cada vez que han recibido agua, lo que han echo no es mantener lo que tenían, sino "aumentar" crecer por encima de la realidad los regadios, las urbanizaciones, los campos de golf, etc. En las últimas decadas, casi se ha triplicado en número de hectáreas en regadio, se han pasado de producir dos cosechas a lograr una tercera, si se puso en marcha el sistema de riego por goteo, no ahorró ni una sola gota, porque el agua que no se consumía servía para producir y aumentar el número de los regadios. ¿Como se va a acabar el deficit hidrico asi? ... NUNCA

Cuando yo propuse la interconexión de cuencas, pensando enq ue compartir las cargas sería mucho mejor, partía de una base primero. Congelar o disminuir las tierras en regadio. asegurár que no iban a crecer mas y mas las demandas de agua, sino no el problema sigue creciendo; después es ver si Murcia iba a ser capaz de gestionar durante 6 ó 7 años el agua que recibieran de otras cuencas: Ebro, Tajo, Duero, Guadiana... Visto lo visto sería imposible, antes me cabía la duda, ahora ya no

Es importante la agricultura en murcia, que necesita agua, todo eso es cierto, ahora bien porque sea rentable, mucho de ello por un agua tan barata, porque la cosa cambiaría si tuvieran que pagar lo que cuesta llevarla allí, ya verias tu como no crecia tanto el regadio. Si se estudiara los cultivos que han de mantenerse, si se cuadrase las necesidades "reales" que tienen y se pusieran los puntos sobre las ies, ya veriamos las cosas de otro modo. 150000 hectáreas, a X hm3 por trimestre, y listo todos los años lo mismo, todo cuadrado, sin que suba el nivel, si sube que se las ventilen como puedan ellos, pero siemrpe la misma cantidad, veriamos como se acababan los abusos. Los trasvases basados en realidades, no en tablas de agua en funcion de lo que hay en la cabecera, mire no, hagamos el sistema mas justo, que se base en una realidad y que se envie solo la necesaria, la que realmente se necesita, no lo que nos interesa.

Al final se cumplío lo que decia en febrero, ¡quieren vivir del agua del vecino y guardar la suya! a ver quien niega esto, porque no se ha gastado nada del agua del segura, porque no ha hecho nda mas que crecer y crecer desde febrero aquí, y mientras tanto venga a llegar agua del Tajo. Si esto es justo y normal, más vale encargar un funeral por el Tajo y los embalses de cabecera, estan los pobres sentenciados a muerte. Puede que haya quién no le interese el tema, que le de igual como se quede esta comarca, solo confio en que a ellos les pase este trance para que aprendan lo que es la situacion, que uno no se conciencia hasta que le pasa.

----------


## Salut

> Si el Ebro es intocable...¿por qué el Tajo sí? ¿hay ríos de "primera" y de "segunda"?


Mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos




> ¿el impacto ecológico no es el mismo si es en la desembocadura o es en el tramo medio y alto?...


No, no es el mismo. De hecho, el impacto ecológico suele ser muchísimo más severo en las detracciones de cabecera, aunque los caudales provenientes de afluentes pueden minimizar dicho impacto -cosa que no sucede en una detracción en desembocadura-. Al final el análisis es muchísimo más complejo.

También hay que decir que un trasvase de cabecera a cabecera es (en general) muchísimo más barato que uno de desembocadura a cabecera.

Las simplificaciones no son buenas para emitir juicios de este tipo.

----------


## jasg555

Artículo interesante en el que se desmonta el agua barata de un futuro trasvase de Ebro:

_Las cuentas económicas del trasvase que se hicieron en su día se apoyaban en tres elementos clave, ninguno de los cuales se mantiene en la actualidad.

-Una importante subvención de la Comisión Europea que entonces no se aprobó, y que en el momento actual ya no se podría ni siquiera solicitar.

-Una sustancial aportación a fondo perdido del Gobierno español, que ahora choca con las prescripciones de la Directiva Marco Europea del agua.

-Una gran demanda urbana (la del Área Metropolitana de Barcelona) que iba a ser obligada a comprar agua del Ebro a alto precio para así poder rebajar el precio del agua para la agricultura.

Manejando estos tres elementos e introduciendo en los cálculos técnicos y financieros infinidad de trucos y trampas que luego serían imposibles de cumplir, es como se inventaron los famosos 0,30 euros por metro cúbico que ya por entonces eran falsos, pero que el PP ha tenido la habilidad de fijar en la opinión pública como precio de referencia inmutable del agua del trasvase del Ebro para la agricultura mediterránea.

Pero ahora todas esas ficciones se han esfumado. Por ejemplo, la Generalitat catalana, acuciada por una sequía aún peor que aquellas pertinaces sequías del franquismo, ha estudiado a fondo los costes de las tres soluciones que se discuten desde hace años para resolver definitivamente las dificultades de abastecimiento de Barcelona. La conclusión ha sido que el trasvase del Ebro a Barcelona (212 km) ofrecería agua a 0,78-0,90 euros por metro cúbico, según el agua disponible cada año; el trasvase del Ródano (320 km) ofrecería agua a 0,85 euros por metro cúbico; y las desaladoras están ofreciendo ya agua potable de excelente calidad a menos de 0,60 euros por metro cúbico, incluyendo la elevación a los depósitos metropolitanos. A la vista de los datos, la Generalitat ha duplicado su programa de desalación, elevándolo a 200 hectómetros cúbicos anuales, más de lo que en su día iba a aportar el ramal norte del trasvase del Ebro. El cliente del trasvase del Ebro en Cataluña ya no existe._

_Así que quien quisiera abordar ahora o en algún momento futuro el trasvase del Ebro hacia el Sur (845 km) se encontraría con que ya no tendría ni el maná de las subvenciones europeas ni el primo catalán que paga lo que le ordenen para equilibrar las cuentas del trasvase. En estas condiciones al animoso promotor le saldrían unos costes medios superiores a 1 euro por metro cúbico, como se puede comprobar revisando y actualizando los datos del vetusto Plan Hidrológico de Aznar con los costes reales actuales de la construcción y la energía. Por mucha ingeniería financiera y muchas subvenciones ocultas que se introdujeran, no habría forma de poner el agua a menos de 0,60 o 0,70 euros por metro cúbico. A ese precio no es difícil adivinar que los agricultores no comprarían ni un solo metro cúbico: la desalación de agua de mar para uso agrario cuesta actualmente unos 0,50 euros por metro cúbico, y jugando con las subvenciones europeas que aún han podido captar las desaladoras en construcción, más algunos ajustes financieros, el Gobierno les está ofreciendo toda el agua que quieran en el entorno de 0,30 euros por metro cúbico._

Artículo completo:
http://iagua.es/2008/02/antonio-este...-del-trasvase/

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo otro articulo de prensa donde dice, que un experto defiende el trasvase del Ebro, sacado de soitu.es
http://www.soitu.es/soitu/2009/04/06...78_089932.html

Un saludo a todos.

*Un experto defiende el trasvase del Ebro para "adaptarse mejor" al cambio climático*
Archivado en:medio ambiente, agua, aragón, murcia, comunidad valenciana
EFE Actualizado 06-04-2009 17:16 CET 

Valencia.-  El presidente del Consejo Mundial de Ingenieros Civiles y asesor de la ONU para el desarrollo sostenible, Emilio Colón, ha asegurado hoy en Valencia que el proyecto del trasvase del Ebro sería, en su opinión, "fundamental para adaptarse mejor al cambio climático". 

En una rueda de prensa previa a la conferencia que ha impartido en las jornadas "Escenarios de aridez y cambio climático en la gestión del recurso agua" que organiza la Cátedra Fundación Agua y Progreso en Universidad Politécnica de Valencia, Colón ha señalado la necesidad de que se tome "una serie de medidas para adaptarse a los efectos del cambio climático".

A este respecto, Colón ha asegurado que esas medidas pasan por una gestión "más integrada de acuíferos y aguas subterráneas, la construcción de más embalses y los trasvases entre cuencas".

En este sentido, ha destacado que el trasvase del Ebro, derogado en 2004, era "una forma efectiva para poder alcanzar esa adaptación al cambio climático".

Frente al citado trasvase, la instalación de desalinizadoras prevista en el programa AGUA del Gobierno central "supone una mayor cantidad de energía y aumenta las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero" que, a su juicio, contradice la lucha contra el cambio climático.

Para este experto, la ejecución del trasvase "permitiría continuar con el desarrollo socioeconómico y promover la actividad agrícola", y supondría además una fuente adicional de recarga de los acuíferos.

Colón ha alabado la eficiencia de la gestión del agua en la Comunitat -"ya no se riega por inundación, sino por goteo"- y ha apuntado a la realización de programas educativos para que los usuarios "cambien su forma de utilizar el agua".

El presidente del Consejo Mundial de Ingenieros Civiles también se ha referido al trasvase del Tajo al Segura para rechazar que se le fije una fecha de caducidad y abogar, por contra, por "una gestión a largo plazo" teniendo en cuenta "cómo evolucionará la situación hídrica" del país.

Además, Colón ha asegurado que no tiene sentido ético que "se mantengan posturas a favor del trasvase desde la cabecera del Tajo y no se apoye el trasvase desde la desembocadura del Ebro".

----------


## jasg555

Serían mucho más fiables las opiniones de personajes como Emilio Colón, que seguramente no conocerá a fondo las carácterísticas del levante español, si se produjeran en otros lugares que no fueran en Valencia, seguramente invitado por la fundación Agua y Progreso de Cotino, si no me equivoco.

Con respecto al coste de las desaladoras comparado con el de un trasvase, me remito al mensaje anterior. A éste artículo que cité en el que se desmontan los argumentos de lo barato que es un trasvase

http://iagua.es/2008/02/antonio-este...-del-trasvase/

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

y yo pregunto

¿Estos expertos que hablan conocen los inconvenientes que tenía dicho trasvase tal como estaba planteado?

¿Han buscado soluciones a esos problemas para que pudiera ser viable?

Creo que en todos los post que hemos leidos, solo se habla de la viabilidad, pero no he oido en ninguno que se ponga a salvo el delta del Ebro, no he visto en ningun lado que ese agua que se trasvasa no impida los riegos de la zona del delta del Ebro, no he visto en ningun sitio que hable de que sacar 1000 hm3 de agua del Ebro es hipotecar el rio y evitar que haga sus funciones biológicas en el cauce, en el delta y en el mismo mar.

Solo se habla de la viabilidad, se habla que esta pensado desde tiempos de la república, que Franco también lo contemplaba, etc, etc. Si todo el mundo piensa que el Ebro puede soltar agua hacia el levante, yo mismo pienso que hay alguna cantidad de agua que si puede ir hacia el levante, ahora bien ni por asomo esas cantidades... ¿Es que no buscamos soluciones a los problemas y creamos mas?... Porque si se sacan esos 1000 hm3 que el Ebro se prepare para quedarse como el Tajo, con una experiencia nefasta ya vale.

Luchar contra el cambio climático, pues mas luchar contra el cambio climático es buscar un desarrollo sostenible, esta visión viene en referencia a la primera del cambio climático, y desde luego que alguien me diga que el crecimiento del levante es sotenible, triplicando el nivel de regadios, que aun pidiendo agua para beber se siguen concediendo hectáreas para regadio, etc... Ajustemos primero la zona en cuestion y después si aun así, despues de 4 medidas para acabar con la falta de agua, sigue faltando agua, busquemos una 5ª, pero lo primero es lo primero, porque si no arreglamos las cañerias rotas, por mucho que hagamos embalses y trasvases... el agua nunca será suficiente. Para esto no hay que ser licenciado, ingenieros ni expertos, sino tener un poco de sentido comun. ¿De que nos sirve tener los embalses llenos si tenemos las cañerias rotas y se nos pierde la mitad del agua por el camino, nunca habría suficiente? pues lo mismo con el levante, de que serviría llevar agua si al final volvería a faltar agua dentro de unos años porque no tendrían suficiente y ya sería la 5ª medida fracasada por culpa de un desarrollo insostenible cuyos unicos culpables son aquella zona y los que lo permiten, digase CHSegura y Gobierno Regional, ambos de signo político distinto.

un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola compañeros
> 
> y yo pregunto
> 
> ¿Estos expertos que hablan conocen los inconvenientes que tenía dicho trasvase tal como estaba planteado?
> 
> ¿Han buscado soluciones a esos problemas para que pudiera ser viable?
> 
> Creo que en todos los post que hemos leidos, solo se habla de la viabilidad, pero no he oido en ninguno que se ponga a salvo el delta del Ebro, no he visto en ningun lado que ese agua que se trasvasa no impida los riegos de la zona del delta del Ebro, no he visto en ningun sitio que hable de que sacar 1000 hm3 de agua del Ebro es hipotecar el rio y evitar que haga sus funciones biológicas en el cauce, en el delta y en el mismo mar.
> ...


Tambien, compañero,  habras leido en muchos post que aquí de lo que se trata es del crecimiento del levante español (Murcia, han concretado algunos). 
¿que importan los interes y el crecimiento de los demas, o la sotenibilidad del rio cedente y la sostenibilidad de las regiones que cruce?
Aqui, lo he leido muchisimo, lo que importa es que baje mucha mas agua para el Segura y los intereses creados.
¡Ya veras lo que contesta alguno!

----------


## cantarin

Hola Ben amar

Pues para contestar ya contesto yo a eso de reducir redagios y que no necesiten tanta agua para regadios, que el rio como se quede no importa debe ser, como tu dices que baje cuanta mas agua mejor al levante (Alicante-Murcia-Almeria) ... El amigo Cotino ya ha hablado... 

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2010/0...276768013.html

Ahí mismo va el tema, recular ni pensarlo y cuanta mas agua venga mejor, cuanta mas deslacion mejor, cuanto mas agua del tajo mejor... Al final aquellos que no veian la ironía del plan de jagss va a tener que recular y ver porque quieren todo el agua que puedan y mas... ¡Mas sentido común y menos gaitas! ... y el Sr. Cotino de sentido común le respondo con la frase famosa de su Ex-jefe de filas Aznar "Cero patatero"

un saludo

----------


## Salut

^^ Alucinante lo de este personaje. Imagino que debe ser de los que se creen que puedes vivir siempre de prestado... será de esa gente que paga la hipoteca sacando dinero de la tarjeta de crédito, y luego las deudas de esa tarjeta de crédito con un cofidís, y luego.......

La verdad, más que alucinanta, REPUGNANTE.



Por cierto, por allí arriba otro iluminado diciendo que los pobres necesitan monederos más grandes, en vez de una forma de ganarse la vida.

----------


## jasg555

Tiene mucho peligro el Cotino ese.

----------


## cantarin

Seguiremos viendo cosas así, y como dices Jagss el Cotino tiene peligro, pero incluso de perder el cargo... mientras a soltar barrabasadas que se nos da muy bien. Como dice Salut quieren seguir viviendo de prestados... Pero no perdamos de vista a sus vecinos levantinos, que supongo que este año con el agua que tiene habran conseguido aumentar de nuevo las hectáreas en regadios, con el perfucio que supone no ahora sino dentro de unos pocos años a todos los agricultores, principalmente los tradicionales ¿O me equivoco salut?

¡que problemon hay, con lo sencillo que sería resolverlo con el sentido comun!

un saludo

----------

